# did you have a clique



## Cotico

Hola,
Soy nueva por aquí y les agradecería si pudieran traducirme esta palabra, tal vez no literalmente pero saber cuál es el significado sería de gran ayuda. Fue utilizada de la siguiente manera:

" When in College, did you have a "clique"?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## cristóbal

¡Bienvenida al foro!
a ver... a "clique" simplemente es un grupo de amigos que siempre se encuentran juntos y que normalmente no admiten otros "miembros" al grupo.  O sea, es un "corro" de amigos élites.  Si alguien está dentro de un "clique" quiere decir que no sale mucho de ese "clique" sin sentirse un poco hmm... ¿comprometido?
Es un término bastante despectivo.


----------



## Philippa

Cotico said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Soy nueva por aquí y les agradecería si pudieran traducirme esta palabra, tal vez no literalmente pero saber cuál es el significado sería de gran ayuda. Fue utilizada de la siguiente manera:
> " When in College, did you have a "clique"?
> Muchas gracias!



Hola Cotico
El diccionario la tradujo así:
camarilla. (Del dim. de cámara). 
 1. f. Conjunto de personas que influyen subrepticiamente en los asuntos de Estado o en las decisiones de alguna autoridad superior. 

Pero no me parece el significado que quieres!! Creo que 'clique' se trata de un grupo de  buenos amigos que suele no hablar y hacer vida social con otros. Si un sitio es muy 'cliquey' (no sé cómo se deletrea) no es fácil de hacer amigos porque todos ya los tienen (quizás hay más de un 'clique'). En tu oración, tal vez no es tan negativa - pueda significar ¿Tuviste un grupo de amigos en la universidad/instituto?

Espero que haber ayudarte y bienvenid@ al foro
*Pleeeaaase correct mi castellano, foreros fantásticos*
Philippa


----------



## cristóbal

Te corrijo, philippa, ya que lo pides tanto tanto tanto 

"Si un sition es muy 'cliquey'... no es fácil de hacer amigos..."
"Espero que haber*te* ayudarte ayudado y bienvenida al foro."


----------



## Cotico

Muchas gracias por responderme tan pronto!! Con esta explicacion me ha quedado bastante claro el significado de este termino en el contexto en que fue utilizado en mi escrito.
Un placer estar por aqui!


----------



## cristóbal

¡Un placer tenerte con nosotros!  Espero que vuelvas.
Por cierto, ¿cómo traduciriás esa palabrita?


----------



## Cotico

No se como la traduciría... por suerte no tengo que hacerlo, solo necesitaba entender el concepto . Pero talvez, diría que cliqué podría ser definido como un grupo influyente, o tambien.... un grupo excluyente??? Jajaja, no sé. Tu qué palabra utilizarías?


----------



## Philippa

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Te corrijo, philippa, ya que lo pides tanto tanto tanto


  Lo sé...lo siento.....y muchas gracias, Cristóbal.


			
				cristóbal said:
			
		

> "Si un sitio*n* es muy 'cliquey'... no es fácil de hacer amigos..."
> "Espero que haber*te* ayudarte ayudado y bienvenida al foro."



¿Sition? Typo???

Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado
Espero haberte ayudado

Me he equivocado sobre esto antes, y se me ha corregido.    
Espero haberlo aprendido completamente ahora (¡¡y no, no lo copié y pegué!!)   
Philippa


----------



## cristóbal

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¿Sition? Typo???
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> Espero haberte ayudado
> 
> Me he equivocado sobre esto antes, y se me ha corregido.
> Espero haberlo aprendido completamente ahora (¡¡y no, no lo copié y pegué!!)
> Philippa




LOL.... sí, un errorcillo.

SITIO
SITIO
SITIO
SITIO
SITIO
SITIO
SITIO
SITIO
SITIO
SITIO

Creo que está bien aprendida ahora.


----------



## cristóbal

Cotico said:
			
		

> No se como la traduciría... por suerte no tengo que hacerlo, solo necesitaba entender el concepto . Pero talvez, diría que cliqué podría ser definido como un grupo influyente, o tambien.... un grupo excluyente??? Jajaja, no sé. Tu qué palabra utilizarías?



Pues no sé....  ¿qué te parece "corro excluyente"?.... no lo sé... no tengo suficiente experiencia con las idiosincrasias del vocabulario español para ponerme filosófico en este asunto.


----------



## Fernando

Camarilla en español tiene también el significado de corro de amigos excluyente.


----------



## Faith

¿Podría traducirse como "pandilla"? Si vas en una pandilla, vas siempre con el mismo grupo de gente y rara vez entra alguien nuevo. ¿O no sería lo mismo?


----------



## te gato

Faith said:
			
		

> ¿Podría traducirse como "pandilla"? Si vas en una pandilla, vas siempre con el mismo grupo de gente y rara vez entra alguien nuevo. ¿O no sería lo mismo?


 
It could be "gang" but when most people hear the word *gang* they think the worst, gang fights,and so on. I would say that a group of *friends* would be better.
check ya later
karen


----------



## Faith

Hi!
When I say pandilla I don't mean a gang (with its bad connotations). At least where I live, we call our group of friends a "pandilla", in some other places they call it "cuadrilla". I would like to know if they could be equivalents of clique
Thanks in advance


----------



## cristóbal

Faith, indeed, I wanted to say "pandilla" in my list, but I did a quick search on google and came up with some results which seemed to hint that it suggests "gang" in the negative sense in some countries other than Spain.  

Véase este enlace: http://www.monografias.com/trabajos12/pandi/pandi.shtml


----------



## Faith

Thanks!!


----------



## lauranazario

No sé si les ayude, pero en Puerto Rico utilizamos la palabra "claque".
Ejemplo: En la escuela, las niñas que provienen de San Juan se pasan juntas en una claque impenetrable. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## beut

Puede ser un "clan" o un "grupo cerrado" (de personas). "Es un grupo cerrado de amigos" (en el cual es muy dificil introducirse, se tarda meses o años y debes "caerles en gracia" a todos durante un largo periodo de tiempo y con constante examen sobre tu persona). Por ejemplo en un Colegio Mayor "El clan de Valladolid", formado por alumnos de dicha provincia.... Algo así creo yo que debe ser el concepto de clique.


----------



## poeta

Cuando vivía en España (Pamplona), decíamos "cuadrilla"...¿se usa todavía?


----------



## beut

poeta said:


> Cuando vivía en España (Pamplona), decíamos "cuadrilla"...¿se usa todavía?


 
Si se dice. Se trata de "grupo de amigos". Se usa mucho en el Norte de ESPAÑA con ese significado, si bien quiere decir GRUPO DE CUATRO PERSONAS


----------



## poeta

Entiendo el significado literal, pero lo usábamos para el grupo "nuestro" aunque no fuera exclusivo...y fuimos más de cuatro.  Puede haber sido palabra local.  Gracias por conversar.  Me encanta entender el uso de las palabras.


----------



## PEF

Hola. Quisiera saber si existe otra posible traducción para *clique* aparte de _camarilla_.

Remain objective. Avoid spats and cliques.
 
Gracias!


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, PEF. Tal vez una palabra como "élite" podría servir.


----------



## Eword

Complots, conspiraciones, maquinaciones, corrillos, conjuras...

La sugerencia de Cecilio me parece mucho más adecuada.


----------



## Cecilio

Que yo sepa, la palabra "clique" no tiene que ver necesariamente con conspiradores o gente que hace intrigas. O tal vez estoy equivocado.


----------



## fenixpollo

Cecilio said:


> la palabra "clique" no tiene que ver necesariamente con conspiradores o gente que hace intrigas.


 Estoy de acuerdo. En el contexto dado, "clique" significa _grupo social elitista/exclusiva (exclusivista)_.


----------



## PEF

Gracias chic@s. He visto que en muchos sitios dejan la palabra es inglés. También la he visto traducida como _pandilla_...


----------



## fenixpollo

Bueno, no es inglés, para empezar -- es francés.


----------



## fool4jesus

Bueno, originalmente - sí, vino del francés. Pero ahora es inglesa. Pandilla ne me parece lo mismo - de hecho nunca he oído la palabra "clique" como significar "grupo de personas unidas para cometer crimenes." El rasgo principal de un clique es que existen primaramente para excluir a otras personas del grupo. Muchas veces la palabra es aplicada a grupos de muchachas adolescentes - pero se puede usar por adultos también.


----------



## fenixpollo

But fool, haven't you heard of "Our Gang"? The Little Rascals aren't criminals.   There are also other contexts in English in which "gang" means "group of people" and not "crime syndicate". Same in Spanish.


----------



## fool4jesus

True enough, fenix - but it seems to me that the simple, normal meaning of "gang" in English is different from "clique." The following two sentences have very different connotations, at least in my little sheltered mind:

I just joined a gang.
I just joined a clique.

And, again maybe it's just my sheltered mind, but every use of "pandilla" that I have personally seen (which I admit is limited) is in the sense of "gang for criminal activities." I am sure pandilla can be used in other senses - but my experience (which I would be glad to have somebody correct me on) indicates that the normal, unqualified use of "pandilla" implies a criminal gang. Am I wrong there? (I should note that my experience is colored by the fact that I have mostly seen the journalistic use of the word - on TV and in the newspapers.)


----------



## Masood

I agree with _fenixpollo_. In this context, a clique is a small, elitist/exclusive group of people, who (I imagine) make outsiders/newcomers unwelcome or uneasy.


----------



## fenixpollo

fool4jesus said:


> And, again maybe it's just my sheltered mind, but every use of "pandilla" that I have personally seen (which I admit is limited) is in the sense of "gang for criminal activities."


 If you Google pages in Spanish for "pandilla" right now, the first hit will be a "kids club" website; the second will be about the etymology of pandilla (which lists dozens of uses not related to crime); and the third will be a musical group. You'll have to go down the page a bit to see anything related to gang-bangers.


----------



## fenixpollo

A propósito... parece que ya tuvimos esta misma conversación en el hilo anterior acerca de "clique": *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13999*

También hubo otro hilo donde exploramos algunos significados de "pandilla": *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=86568&highlight=pandilla*

Saludos.


----------



## Abyy

Uyy Recuerdo esa palabrita "clique" muy bien. y se las voy a decir porque no admitian a nadie y siempre esos grupitos de pequeñas personas le miraban a uno como de pie a cabeza jejeje

en el norte de mi México querido y adorado en ese colegio exclusivo que atendía cuando era pequeña...se llamaban en la secundaria las "bolitas"

asi como lo oyen hasta uno decía...uyy ya formaron una "bolita" eso queria decir que nones canones que nadie entraba en esa bolita...y te miraban feoooo

saludos a todos y todas


----------

